# What is the difference between....



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

Level 1 Level 2 and Level 3 technicians?


----------



## Nicky_ (Feb 16, 2011)

The complexity of the problems, I think. Tier one would deal with low level problems such as maybe screensavers, toolbars, desktop stuff etc. Tier two would deal with the problems that are out of tier one's depth, then up to tier three and so on.

This is just second hand info from a tutor in IT, didn't go much into it, but I'm pretty sure that's it.


----------



## Nicky_ (Feb 16, 2011)

Technical support - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Google is your friend


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

More responsibilities and better pay.


----------

